# 20 long rack build



## supershrimp

Hey , thought I would share my build with you, if photos don't show up right away give it some time as I'm doing this all from my phone.

So I have been keeping shrimp for years now and wanted to expand things and start a few new types and colonies.

I currantly have PRL ( Crimson mixed with Csky ) so Crimon Sky I guess 

And I have a mixed Taiwan Bee tank with some mischling. I take out most of the red genes and keep the black and shadow.

I will be adding new lines and types as this progresses.

Before we get to the rack I will start with my current setup,tank 1 is my Taiwan Bee tank it's a custom 20 long that I made from 10mm glass

































































Tank 2 is my Crimson sky tank,also a custom 20 long from 10mm.



















The rack will be 8 - 20 gallon longs stacked in 2 rows of 4. I chose to buy premade tank and not do them myself as they are not show tanks just for breeding. So for that I chose miracles to supply the tanks.


----------



## Splak

Interesting post, will follow along!

When I built my rack I was deciding between 6 20 longs or 8 10 gals. I decided to go the 10g way and totally regret it as I feel its too small a tank size for shrimp as PH and parameter swings have been picking off my shrimp.

Good luck and can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## supershrimp




----------



## Atom

Oh man I'm jealous  following!

What kind of leaves did you add to those tanks?


----------



## Splak

Looking awesome!

What kind of soil are you using? also what are you doing for filtration??


----------



## supershrimp

Atom said:


> Oh man I'm jealous  following!
> 
> What kind of leaves did you add to those tanks?


Indian almond of course, red and white oak along with homegrown........mulberry.

Funny thing is I have Indian almond seeds coming in the mail, going to grow me my own tree

And thanks, I'm still working on the photo thing, they are not showing or working like I'm planning. 
Am I best to upload to photobucket then to the site?will that be better quality?
The upload from your computer option is pretty lame, imho in all honesty my computer skillz are lame

Anyway I'll be back at it tomorrow and the next day till we get this going.

The rack is cycling now on its second week or so,going to be awhile yet before we can stock it. But I'm pretty excited by a few of the strains I'm working on getting 

More to come, lots more.


----------



## razoredge

Shrimp rack looking good. Was the wood stained or painted?



coryjames said:


> Indian almond of course, red and white oak along with homegrown........mulberry.
> 
> Funny thing is I have Indian almond seeds coming in the mail, going to grow me my own tree
> 
> And thanks, I'm still working on the photo thing, they are not showing or working like I'm planning.
> Am I best to upload to photobucket then to the site?will that be better quality?
> The upload from your computer option is pretty lame, imho in all honesty my computer skillz are lame
> 
> Anyway I'll be back at it tomorrow and the next day till we get this going.
> 
> The rack is cycling now on its second week or so,going to be awhile yet before we can stock it. But I'm pretty excited by a few of the strains I'm working on getting
> 
> More to come, lots more.


----------



## Scotmando

You can download photos to this site in your 'User CP' in the left pane under pictures & albums. Then use them in your posts.


----------



## supershrimp

Scotmando said:


> You can download photos to this site in your 'User CP' in the left pane under pictures & albums. Then use them in your posts.


----------



## supershrimp

razoredge said:


> Shrimp rack looking good. Was the wood stained or painted?


Thanks razor
Yes I did pant in flat black, just regular tremclad , for a bit of water protection and it makes everything pop . I also plastidipped the backs and sides of the miracles tanks. I'll be posting better pictures up tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## woopderson

The rack looks great, Cory! Looking forward to following along.


----------



## supershrimp

Splak said:


> Interesting post, will follow along!
> 
> When I built my rack I was deciding between 6 20 longs or 8 10 gals. I decided to go the 10g way and totally regret it as I feel its too small a tank size for shrimp as PH and parameter swings have been picking off my shrimp.
> 
> Good luck and can't wait to see the end result!


splak,glad to have you along

i have heard that from a few friends of mine, even with 15g not as productive as their 20g's ,although i do hear some people have great sucsess with 10g so dont lose heart my friend.i went with 20 for stability and because they are just a great size,for sure one of the best,and they may cover some of my small errors.

i have a mountain of 10mm glass in the garage i hope to make more rimless tanks over the winter.

thinking sizes like
48x16x10

i have really fallen in love with short tanks....i had my 48x24x24 cut down to 48x24x16 and a year later i still wish it was shorter haha

honestly i find 12" too high for shrimp tanks,ill be making a few and hope to stumble on the magic size.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Even cooler then i imagined Cory! That setup looks boss! Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Tamtep

Very nice Tank build setup and shrimps you got there! 

Did you cut glasses by yourself?
Where did you get the glass sheet 10mm?



coryjames said:


> Hey , thought I would share my build with you, if photos don't show up right away give it some time as I'm doing this all from my phone.
> 
> So I have been keeping shrimp for years now and wanted to expand things and start a few new types and colonies.
> 
> I currantly have PRL ( Crimson mixed with Csky ) so Crimon Sky I guess
> 
> And I have a mixed Taiwan Bee tank with some mischling. I take out most of the red genes and keep the black and shadow.
> 
> I will be adding new lines and types as this progresses.
> 
> Before we get to the rack I will start with my current setup,tank 1 is my Taiwan Bee tank it's a custom 20 long that I made from 10mm glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rack will be 8 - 20 gallon longs stacked in 2 rows of 4. I chose to buy premade tank and not do them myself as they are not show tanks just for breeding. So for that I chose miracles to supply the tanks.
> 
> Rack is made from 2x4 , I'm not a master carpenter,so they are not fancy.


----------



## Tamtep

Most of my tanks are 10gal, only 2x 15gal, I have bred and stocked about 200 to 350 and more in it many years and didn't have any issues with 10gal size as far as you keep Nitrate lower. For me It fits well for space I have. But Ideally bigger is better... 



Splak said:


> Interesting post, will follow along!
> 
> When I built my rack I was deciding between 6 20 longs or 8 10 gals. I decided to go the 10g way and totally regret it as I feel its too small a tank size for shrimp as PH and parameter swings have been picking off my shrimp.
> 
> Good luck and can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## Tamtep

Btw Very Nice DIY Rack build!! 



coryjames said:


>


----------



## supershrimp

Tamtep said:


> Very nice Tank build setup and shrimps you got there!
> 
> Did you cut glasses by yourself?
> Where did you get the glass sheet 10mm?


Thanks

The glass I pay to have cut and polished, any glass shop will do it. It's not hard work just tedious and very time consuming. Just have all your steps planned out in order and its easy.

First tank has been running 3 years and 2 years on the second. With he oversized glass the will last a lot longer and the peace of mind that they won't leak or break was worth it to me.


----------



## Tamtep

It suppose to run more than 3 years as long. Why did you choose the Oversized glass (10mm) instead of most 6mm standard Rimless build? 10mm must be really heavy...

In my own experience I have cut with my tools glass sheets 3mm (window standard) without issues but I found it's hard to cut 6mm, they tend to break easily in middle of cut.

Here are the one I build last month, this one the glass sheets are 6mm, custom cut in a glass shop. Didn't want to take risk DIY cut 





coryjames said:


> Thanks
> 
> The glass I pay to have cut and polished, any glass shop will do it. It's not hard work just tedious and very time consuming. Just have all your steps planned out in order and its easy.
> 
> First tank has been running 3 years and 2 years on the second. With he oversized glass the will last a lot longer and the peace of mind that they won't leak or break was worth it to me.


----------



## supershrimp

Great work! Tanks looks sweet

I have played with cutting glass but in all honesty it's not expensive for me to have it cut, polished and beveled edges. 

I went with 10mm because........... Because.......... I liked the look of the think glass 6mm is solid too 

I have about 40 sheets of 10mm glass I think they are around 50" x 17"

I have a cutter/polisher lined up , I just don't think I want to run all open top tanks atm. That may change down the road, and I have thought about building larger connected breeding shrimp tanks too. 

I have payed for the glass, just have to pay the cutter and find the time 

Thanks for sharing your tank build photo, it's another of our hobby within a hobby. 

I do a few other things (DIY) myself, related to shrimp keeping,more on that later.


----------



## Tamtep

Thanks Coryjames!! Yes DIY build it's another great hobby, great way to save a few buck too...

I went to a local glass shop, saw and was inspired by that glass guy cut (I believe he is also the owner) in realtime. I noticed his method for every cut he only cut once, then from this little cut gap, he just breaks it down. Noticed he didn't use any pliers, It looks so effortless to watch him cut each glass. But he has broken randomly a few glass apart in middle cut while breaking it down...

So I decided to learn how to cut custom cut glass myself. I love DIY manual.

I find 6mm once I glued all 5 sheets together, they are heavy to carry already. 

Wow! That's a lot 40 sheets 50''x17'' of 10mm glass. 
Where did you get them? like for some kinda warehouse or supplier?

What kind of cutter are you using?



coryjames said:


> Great work! Tanks looks sweet
> 
> I have played with cutting glass but in all honesty it's not expensive for me to have it cut, polished and beveled edges.
> 
> I went with 10mm because........... Because.......... I liked the look of the think glass 6mm is solid too
> 
> I have about 40 sheets of 10mm glass I think they are around 50" x 17"
> 
> I have a cutter/polisher lined up , I just don't think I want to run all open top tanks atm. That may change down the road, and I have thought about building larger connected breeding shrimp tanks too.
> 
> I have payed for the glass, just have to pay the cutter and find the time
> 
> Thanks for sharing your tank build photo, it's another of our hobby within a hobby.
> 
> I do a few other things (DIY) myself, related to shrimp keeping,more on that later.


----------



## supershrimp

Ya I got it from a company going out of business , in sure I won't find that much again haha

I only cut 6mm for small projects. I'd rather the polished edges so I just let them do the cutting for my tanks.


----------



## supershrimp

*Update time*

well im still cycling,so this week i raised the ph a little from 4.8-5.55 up to 6-7ph
each tank is a little different,this should help have a few heaters in too









i got my air system finished with my jehmco pump,this thing is baddass!!!!i mean completly silent and powerful.would buy this again in a heartbeat,quality guality quality









also have my 3" poret foam in, going to be running only the HMF once the cycle is complete the origanal ones i made will be removed.









































i also just got my first berried super crystal red,this batch of babies will atay in this mixed tank.i also have 10 more high grade SCR on order from germany,will be in later this month.that will give me 24 to start my breeding project









































thanks for looking


----------



## qualityshrimpz

the wife gave me permission for a fish room so I am going to replicate your designs cory. ill post some pics as i go


----------



## Splak

Where did you buy your foam from for the HMF?? Everywhere I look it is so expensive lol


----------



## supershrimp

qualityhitz said:


> the wife gave me permission for a fish room so I am going to replicate your designs cory. ill post some pics as i go


That's very cool, I can't wait to be posting in your thread soon. Get cracking, text me if you have any questions. I have done a million hours of research haha


----------



## supershrimp

Splak said:


> Where did you buy your foam from for the HMF?? Everywhere I look it is so expensive lol


Hey,I got them from Swiss tropicals (Stephan Tanner )

http://www.swisstropicals.com/filtration-shop/poret-foam-shop/


----------



## jimmyjam

wow, amazing looking setup so far! We will have to trade plants for shrimps when your stuff is up


----------



## supershrimp

jimmyjam said:


> wow, amazing looking setup so far! We will have to trade plants for shrimps when your stuff is up


Sounds good I'd like to stock each tank with only 1 or 2 types of plants. Haven't decided yet, been hearing a lot about those Brucephaladra plants. Maybe do a different type in each tank

Let me know if you have any ideas, I don't want fast dirty plants. Water quality is number one and I'm on top of that I don't need plants to help maintain it , just for looks and the shrimp to hide in.


----------



## Splak

coryjames said:


> Hey,I got them from Swiss tropicals (Stephan Tanner )
> 
> http://www.swisstropicals.com/filtration-shop/poret-foam-shop/


Thats what I thought! I was going to order 2 of their 40g Breeder HMF but it was so expensive. But I guess when you figure the maintance cost, and those HMF last for decades, they end up being a lot cheaper in the long haul!


----------



## Jeff B

Splak said:


> Thats what I thought! I was going to order 2 of their 40g Breeder HMF but it was so expensive. But I guess when you figure the maintance cost, and those HMF last for decades, they end up being a lot cheaper in the long haul!


Angelfins in Guelph has it as well. Prices are higher than Swiss Tropicals but depending on shipping and US dollar exchange rates they may be a better option.


----------



## John_C

WOw Awesome setup you have going on there.! 

I'm currently building up a fish room too but using metal racking so nowhere near as fancy and classy as your setup  

Been looking at how to setup the filtration.. So you say Jehmco pumps are the way to go...? Quietness is key!!!! HOw much was it?


----------



## supershrimp

John_C said:


> WOw Awesome setup you have going on there.!
> 
> I'm currently building up a fish room too but using metal racking so nowhere near as fancy and classy as your setup
> 
> Been looking at how to setup the filtration.. So you say Jehmco pumps are the way to go...? Quietness is key!!!! HOw much was it?


John thanks 

I would buy the jehmco pump again in a heart beat, if an air pump could change your life this would be it haha,( too far I know) it's fantastic, cannot believe how quiet it is and powerful. It is way quieter then a small standard pump and this is running over 20 outlets , 2 per tank and my storage water and some projects. I just ordered more air valves to tap. Ill have an update in a few days

Price well that's the bad part , only because the Canadian $$$. Pump is 200 usd so it's pricey , but hey......... It last I hear like 8 years. I wouldn't use another pump, do some reading , there are others that may be close , but this is a super solid product. I'd recommend them to any fish room or large rack. Make sure you get the lph models they are linear piston or something along those lines and is what makes it different from the rest. Lots of helpful information about them on the net, unfortunately I'm not as helpful 

And incase your still wondering ,,,,,, VeRY quiet

I have the LPH26 model.


----------



## eatmysox

I use the same Jehmco Model pump for my fish room. It is at least 8 years old and hasn't changed. Highly recommend them. 

PS I love the rack!


----------



## supershrimp

sorry for the lack of shrimp talk,alot has changed and ill first start off with that i have a instagram accout,thanks to my girlfriend haha.its under the username supershrimp should easily find me and follow along.i update it all the time as its so easy and i do pictures and videos check it out......serious

anyway so whats new?well i sold my currant rack to qualityhitz and made a new one,didnt even make it through the cycle haha i know im crazy!!







so this is the sad site of thenow empty rack,all the hard work and hours spent only to start again








so i got out some tools and went to work.

















this is the basic frame of the new rack,went long instead of high this time.works better as i have way more room here........could have maybe added a few more tanks to the rack......hehe next time.








this is an idea i had from the beginning of the build








Sliding doors installed,its next to our rec livingroom in the basement and makes alot of glare when watching tv or a movie.plus not everyone in the house likes to look at the tanks as much as me.so this should keep the compailing to a minimum








sorry for the mess.
doors all closed up,have some videos of how it works on my instagram (supershrimp) and some other photos.










same jehmco LPH26 air pump used,best part of my rack!!i have a closed loop 3/4" pvc that runs around the whole rack.









here you can see the pvc with two lines the run the hmf,i can drill and add more valves when i seperate the tanks down the road for selective breeding.

































and here it is now,sorry the photos are not the greatest,ill take better care in the futurepromise,,,


----------



## supershrimp

*part 2*

















my nadal line scr im the mixed tank 2 weeks ago,she already had her babies in that tank and is now moved to her own tank with the rest of that line,and guess what?,,,,,,,,she was berried again after 2 days in the new tank.i must be doing something right haha
























fe more shots of my nadal scr before their move to the new tank.









this is my newest line of scr from germany.stev kolditz is the breeder,they are not breeding age yet but these are going to be impreesive










and last but not least my prl project
i have made my own GH minerals and trace mixes for awhile now with very cool results.this is my newest batch i have mixed and its my best,have used this one since my last update and their colours are differnt ,in a good way.

both my scr are using my standard mix and look great ,but i thnk i will slowly change them over to this new mix with their weekly water changes and see what happens.nothing wrong with trying new things,its how we grow and become better.i gave out a bunch of samples at the gta shrimp meeting 2 meetings ago,try it out or shrare it with someone looking for a replacement to salty shrimp.

lastly i have been dreaming of making my own line of pintos (nanashi style),only problem is i know nothing about them,tiny problem i know haha got some reading to do.byt have some cool ideas of what i will use and stuff.just not 100% sure what shrimp have to be in there,so if anyone wants to share,here or in a pm i will make sure to repay you for your help in other ways when i can.

anyway thanks again guys and girls for checking this out

see you soon


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy

This is giving me so many ideas to work on coming this Christmas. With your new rack each tank looks like a mini tv ahaha


----------



## qualityshrimpz

bruh! just.... bruh! that sliding door... soooooo slick looking!


----------



## Atom

Would you be willing to share the recipe for your GH minerals mixture? I've only been able to find expired Fluval mineral supplements in local stores :\


----------



## alstare2000

Amazing work, you should just start making custom racks and sell them


----------



## supershrimp

EverydaySoCloudy said:


> This is giving me so many ideas to work on coming this Christmas. With your new rack each tank looks like a mini tv ahaha


Good stuff hope you share your projects with us, feel free to even add a link to it here



qualityhitz said:


> bruh! just.... bruh! that sliding door... soooooo slick looking!


Thanks buddy, they keep getting better and better



Atom said:


> Would you be willing to share the recipe for your GH minerals mixture? I've only been able to find expired Fluval mineral supplements in local stores :\


Not really at the moment any way, Not to be mean or anything , but I'd be willing to give you some or something 


alstare2000 said:


> Amazing work, you should just start making custom racks and sell them


Funny you say that I was offered by a very popular local guy( I won't name names unless he chooses to talk about it. But it's still undecided what the exact details will be, but it will be a large basement breeding facility up to 40 tanks when at full operation!! Looking forward to this project, hope it unfolds soon

I'll post pics if I'm allowed


----------



## qualityshrimpz

coryjames said:


> Funny you say that I was offered by a very popular local guy( I won't name names unless he chooses to talk about it. But it's still undecided what the exact details will be, but it will be a large basement breeding facility up to 40 tanks when at full operation!! Looking forward to this project, hope it unfolds soon
> 
> I'll post pics if I'm allowed


Wicked!! Im glad that someone was able to convince you to get into business, Im going to need a bunch of racks built in 2016 if you are so inclined and aren't too busy.


----------



## supershrimp

qualityhitz said:


> Wicked!! Im glad that someone was able to convince you to get into business, Im going to need a bunch of racks built in 2016 if you are so inclined and aren't too busy.


I'm not going into buiness  just helping friends, and for sure I'll build some racks for you too.Just send me a draft /scribble of what you want and we can plan it out and get a material list going at one of the shrimp meetings over the winter.

I can help setup a closed air loop too and a few other things like lighting, so you don't have wires and cords every which way. I have 3 actual cords powering my 8 tanks, and my system has the potential to run over 20 tanks, down the road that will probably happen, after the move further north.

1-cord jehmco pump 
2- All top lights are connected and bottom connected , I could even connect them together and run only 2 cords for the whole system. I just wanted to be able to turn half the tanks lights on at a time if I choose too. I can email or text you a longer video if you ever want to see it.

Everyone one you build you get better at and come up with new ideas and more efficient ways to design it. They are fun, just time consuming haha


----------



## Atom

coryjames said:


> Not really at the moment any way, Not to be mean or anything , but I'd be willing to give you some or something


It's no problem, I totally understand D: I just wish I knew a bit more about what goes into the supplements and make/get some in bulk quantities because otherwise I'd have to order it from somewhere.


----------



## supershrimp

Atom said:


> It's no problem, I totally understand D: I just wish I knew a bit more about what goes into the supplements and make/get some in bulk quantities because otherwise I'd have to order it from somewhere.


I order my bulk ingredients from Europe and have done lots of studying and tests. I just enjoy that part of the hobby as well, love to tinkering and tweak

I use to use the fluval liquid for year with good results, then made my way to salty shrimp. Then realized I go through it so fast and use to make my own for fish keeping before my shrimp days. So I played with my old batches and got more appropriate shrimp suitable ingredients, there are a lot of ways to make it, all sorts of grades too, some are better for shrimp and some are better for the company's pocket book. Will your shrimp die with the cheaper minerals, not at all, will they display their best colours and breed to their full capabilities? Probably not imo.

A lot of labels say things along the lines of "all minerals needed"..... That's pretty subjective to me, I wanted to be sure they have everything that nature would provide. How I know they are incomplete??? Not all trace minerals would be 100% dissolvable, nor would you want it to be, it's a slow release.

My gh mineral mix has the core basic ingredients suitable for water changes and it's more then cal/mag at a 4:1 ratio it's also 100% dissolvable. 
The trace part stays in the substrate and only needs to be readded every 2-6 months. It's a slow dissolve mixture of 3 different rock dust and 2 clays, I find it very complete and will not change the chemistry of the water in any negative drastic ways, not for the worse anyway.

Water chemistry is a great thing to study, as it obvious has huge benefits to understand how why what it makes work, as ultimately above the genetics of your stock it's the most important aspect of our hobby.


----------



## supershrimp

Oh Tommy has a nice stash of the liquid fluval he cleared them out when they discontinued it.I'm sure if you asked him nicely he would mail you some, I think it's on his shrimpfever website.


----------



## Atom

Thanks for taking the time to detail your experiences with water chemistry.

Yeah that's what was bothering me with the in-store products; the labels were usually vague  I may just end up ordering some from shrimpfever then  or maybe I'll run into you at the next aquarium or shrimp meeting.


----------



## supershrimp

Atom said:


> Thanks for taking the time to detail your experiences with water chemistry.
> 
> Yeah that's what was bothering me with the in-store products; the labels were usually vague  I may just end up ordering some from shrimpfever then  or maybe I'll run into you at the next aquarium or shrimp meeting.


No problem glad to help, I left a few bags of my minerals with Tommy tell him who you are here and that I said you could have a bag for freelet me know your thoughts in a month

And I'll be at the next meeting this Thursday I'll bring you some trace too!


----------



## Atom

Oh is there a meeting this Thursday :O? Maybe I'll make a trip over then  you're too kind!


----------



## supershrimp

Atom said:


> Oh is there a meeting this Thursday :O? Maybe I'll make a trip over then  you're too kind!


Pming you.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Atom said:


> Oh is there a meeting this Thursday :O? Maybe I'll make a trip over then  you're too kind!


"oh you didnt knooowwww?" Corys the best! super helpful with all my stupid (and not soo stupid) queries. lol


----------



## Atom

qualityhitz said:


> "oh you didnt knooowwww?" Corys the best! super helpful with all my stupid (and not soo stupid) queries. lol


Yeah I'm really out of the loop D: I had heard of shrimp meetings here and there, but wasn't sure if they were still going on. Really good to know, thanks guys!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

its ok! im being tongue in cheek... this will be the first meeting i can actually make it lmaooo


----------



## Atom

qualityhitz said:


> its ok! im being tongue in cheek... this will be the first meeting i can actually make it lmaooo


Ha  Hope to see you there if I can make it over!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

soooo does this guy cory still have shrimp? because I don't see any new pictures uploaded on here anymore


----------



## razoredge

He posts some great pictures of his shrimp on the GTA Shrimp society group on Facebook. Check it out 



qualityhitz said:


> soooo does this guy cory still have shrimp? because I don't see any new pictures uploaded on here anymore


----------



## qualityshrimpz

ya but i never see that cory guy update anymore on here


----------



## supershrimp

qualityhitz said:


> ya but i never see that cory guy update anymore on here


ok im back bigger and better! NEVER is a strong word mr hitz










hows that look?so much better with the blinds up

anyway give me i bit and ill show you the progress and some new shrimp

heres a sneak peak


----------



## supershrimp

*qualityhitz update *

start off with a quick shot of my prl group









then a picture of one of my fav mischlings,shes a beauty and a picture wont due her justice,but its her one famous moment









and a crs mischling close up


----------



## supershrimp

*tigers*

so the tigers are doing well in the mid 5 ph water,excited to start this pinto project


----------



## supershrimp

*Scr*

start with my dec 12 2015 berried scr,only another week or so to go

























this is my fav male









and a shot of my second line scr


----------



## supershrimp

*bluebolts*

and now for my new addition,thanks to avie from shrimptopia.ca aslo a member of the facebook shrimp society group,

these are the grinberg bolts

i got a mix of 10 total,some mosura and some extremes,have a look at these quality blues!!!!!


----------



## jumpsmasher

looking good!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

i like those mosuras!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

i cant wait to see all those new female super crystal reds go in there to get berried


----------



## supershrimp

SCR update


----------



## supershrimp

a few of shrimp from my buddies room (razoredge )


----------



## supershrimp

*mix*


----------



## supershrimp

*Prl*


----------



## sathy83

There's no (Super)like here to up vote those images  ... awesome pics!!


----------



## Splak

Your set-ups and shrimp are my dream.....  It's amazing, I wish I was skilled enough to build racks like you!!!

Also, what is the substrate you use??


----------



## supershrimp

sathy83 said:


> There's no (Super)like here to up vote those images  ... awesome pics!!


Haha glad you like them thanks



Splak said:


> Your set-ups and shrimp are my dream.....  It's amazing, I wish I was skilled enough to build racks like you!!!
> Well can always host a shrimp meet/build we can knock one out in a day for ya
> Also, what is the substrate you use??


Every tank is netlea, 2 custom display tanks are the old stuff from 3-4 years ago. And the new rack has the updated version of netlea

And thanks


----------



## Boreas

I'm also using a poret HMF in my shrimp set up. I don't know if I'll ever use anything else in small tanks.

Question: How did you cut such a perfect hole in the middle of your foam?


----------



## supershrimp

Boreas said:


> I'm also using a poret HMF in my shrimp set up. I don't know if I'll ever use anything else in small tanks.
> 
> Question: How did you cut such a perfect hole in the middle of your foam?


Yes I agree and like it a lot, although I won't use it on my rimless tanks as they do like to climb it. I have had one climb over to the backside when I left the lid open, I have the foam touching the glass lids on the rack tanks to stop this.

I just used a knife


----------



## Mossman

How do you heat your tanks? Or do you even need too?


----------



## supershrimp

Plantsmasher said:


> How do you heat your tanks? Or do you even need too?


Most of the rack is unheated, I do put heaters in the bottom tanks at time to encourage breeding. But once berried I remove them, 100-150 watt ehiems is what I use.

My prl tank is the only one that has a heater all the time, it's more an experiment and I enjoy trying different things in all aspects of the hobby. I'm never happy with 
-"it's how everyone does it"
-"it works good enough"
-ect

I have learned so much by being open to thinking outside the box

So to answer your question , I use heaters


----------



## supershrimp

so long and over due update,mostly bc my computer is junk and i didnt want to post cellphone pics anymore.but...........thought id share some,i have tons of great marco pics i will post once i upgrade my computer.makes resizing and editing for the forum easier.

so SCR are doing beyond amazing,like amazing amazing lol




































will be selling whenever you shrimp nerds want some pm me

next my PRL,im not a SSS pattern fan,so these might not be your thing,but the quality is coming along great,plenty or thick shells and red legs.






















some available for sale

and my newest project (homemade pintos ) tanerines x king kong extremes
















limited quantity available

link to sales thread http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1405714#post1405714


----------



## razoredge

Nice looking shrimp!


----------



## jimmyjam

man, those tiger mixes are sick! I just set my 10 gallon breeder back up.. might have to grab a few,... wanna do some plant/moss trades?


----------



## supershrimp

jimmyjam said:


> man, those tiger mixes are sick! I just set my 10 gallon breeder back up.. might have to grab a few,... wanna do some plant/moss trades?


Yes ,pm me to work something out whenever you're ready


----------



## jimmyjam

Send pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathy83

Amazing Shrimps! This world is silently waiting for more updates from you ??


----------

